# A tablet for under £100???



## Thora (Aug 25, 2012)

Can anyone recommend me a tablet for under (or around) £100?  It needs to be fairly robust and used for iPlayer, watching films, angry birds and some kids' apps basically.  I see the Blackberry Playbook is £129 now but reviews seem mixed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2012)

Reviews so often are


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Reviews are mixed between: reviewers who are paid off by PR companies and those who actually say what they think that the device is shit.

There's no point buying  a tablet for a 100 quid or less...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 28, 2012)

You'll get what you pay for :-/


----------



## Thora (Aug 28, 2012)

It's a tablet for a child so it doesn't need to do anything fancy - if I can't get a cheap one then he'll just have to continue sharing his dad's ipad


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Thora said:


> It's a tablet for a child so it doesn't need to do anything fancy - if I can't get a cheap one then he'll just have to continue sharing his dad's ipad


 
Let him share the iPad and continue to have a high quality tablet experience.


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

It may impact on his dads high quality experience though. 

we looked into this for work not long ago and got something perfectly adequate for around a hundred. Will check tomorrow.


----------



## Thora (Aug 28, 2012)

Perfectly adequate is exactly what I'm after.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thora said:


> It's a tablet for a child so it doesn't need to do anything fancy - if I can't get a cheap one then he'll just have to continue sharing his dad's ipad


 
What about a A1CS X220 TABLET 10.2" ANDROID?

Probably shit. But less than a hundred.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B004F33FJ6/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2012)

If you can stretch to £159 the Nexus 7 is an excellent tablet. If £100 is your absolute limit, there are some Android tablets that may be bearable. There's a really cheap one reviewed in this month's PC Pro that may be adequate for your needs.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Aug 29, 2012)

editor said:


> the Nexus 7 is an excellent tablet.


 
Excellent??? Its better than excellent! If it was a pound for pound contest it is *by far *"The Greatest". .


----------



## killer b (Aug 29, 2012)

the one we have at work is a scroll excel, which seems to retail for around 90 quid. i think it'd be fine for kid use.


----------



## Chz (Aug 29, 2012)

We bought one of these for the toddler.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/NATPC-M010S...1_9?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1346235281&sr=1-9
It works, it has ICS, not much else to say about it. It's about as fast as a 2 year old phone, but that's adequate for video, some games, and most apps.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 29, 2012)

You can get the 64G Playbook for £129 now. You could store a lot of films on it, plus it has Angry Birds.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2012)

how shit is this one?
http://www.welshdeals.com/deal.aspx?DId=656
£89 (apparently £199 usually)


> Product spec
> 
> Chip Allwinner A10 (Boxchip)
> Operating System Android 4.0
> ...


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd get the playbook personally.  You can run pacemaker on it, which is a well cool mixing app for grownups.


----------



## Chz (Aug 29, 2012)

Aside from being prettier and having a higher-res webcam, it's not any different to the £59 one I linked. And I hope that battery is a misprint, because it's puny for a tablet.


----------



## Firky (Aug 30, 2012)

editor said:


> If you can stretch to £159 the Nexus 7 is an excellent tablet. If £100 is your absolute limit, there are some Android tablets that may be bearable. There's a really cheap one reviewed in this month's PC Pro that may be adequate for your needs.


 
I'd echo this but if it's just for a very young child then even this is probably a bit overkill. If it's going to get covered in food stuffs, dropped, snotted up on and survive the rigours of a small child then you might want to look at protective screens and cases for it too.

A friedn bought some Chinese thing off ebay, imported. Cost him less than £80 and it looks amazing but is awful, you have to push really hard on the screen for it to work and the screen is reminiscent of those old colour mobile phone screens you used to get.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 30, 2012)

My ipod touch does fine for the foal. He finds the size easier to handle than an ipad


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 30, 2012)

Don't get a tablet for £100. It will just be a waste of money - it won't do what you want and even for the limited amount it does, you'll hate using it even for that, pressing three times to get a control to work, random crashing and so on.


----------



## Thora (Aug 30, 2012)

It does need to have a fairly responsive touch screen, but other than that doesn't have to do much.  Not sure if an ipod touch would be a bit small for watching cbeebies on?  I liked the look of the playbook but Mr Thora rejected it for some reason I forget now.  £130 absolute max I would consider spending though.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 30, 2012)

Thora said:


> It does need to have a fairly responsive touch screen, but other than that doesn't have to do much. Not sure if an ipod touch would be a bit small for watching cbeebies on? I liked the look of the playbook but Mr Thora rejected it for some reason I forget now. £130 absolute max I would consider spending though.


The foal doesn't seem to mind - he's just really excited to be able to watch telly on it tbh


----------



## killer b (Aug 30, 2012)

ipod touch should be fine. martha watches shit on my phone and it's got a smaller screen.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2012)

Thora said:


> It does need to have a fairly responsive touch screen, but other than that doesn't have to do much. Not sure if an ipod touch would be a bit small for watching cbeebies on? I liked the look of the playbook but Mr Thora rejected it for some reason I forget now. £130 absolute max I would consider spending though.


If you could just squeeze that extra £29 and get the Nexus 7 you'd have a fantastic, fast and hugely capable device with a display that rivals those on tablets costing over twice the price.


----------



## Thora (Aug 30, 2012)

killer b said:


> the one we have at work is a scroll excel, which seems to retail for around 90 quid. i think it'd be fine for kid use.


This looks pretty good actually.

The Nexus seems lovely, but I can't bear to spend £159 on a 2 year old


----------



## Chz (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd have to say the real choice is either something in the £50-75 range or a Nexus. There is no point spending £120 on something when the Nexus is there.

I have to say, FridgeMagnet, I've not experienced any of the issues you've described with our £55 one. The only thing I've seen is that the toddler does manage to find some way to freeze the touch response (sleep, then wake fixes it), but I've been unable to replicate it across several hours of use so I've written it off to "toddlers can destroy anything". (Which is why I wouldn't buy him a Nexus)


----------



## Firky (Aug 31, 2012)

Thora said:


> Can anyone recommend me a tablet for under (or around) £100? It needs to be fairly robust and used for iPlayer, watching films, angry birds and some kids' apps basically. I see the Blackberry Playbook is £129 now but reviews seem mixed.


 

BB Playbooks on special offer at Currys, I have no idea what they are like:

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/bla...-reduced-also-109-119-pc-world-currys-1300276


----------

